# Question on Pink Foam



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I have never purchased the pink foam before, but I see that everyone seems to use it for tombstones, pillars, etc. I saw some at Home Depot, but it looked like you had to buy a big huge sheet. I did not think I could fit it in my vehicle! I could not find any employees in that section to help me, so I don't know if they cut it and sell in smaller pieces or not. Is there anyplace else that sells this foam in smaller sizes? Also, is there any prep work involved in spray painting this foam? Thanks!:devil:


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Sometimes they sell smaller sheets of it, but only in thinner material. If you want any thicker than a half inch or so, I think you have to get a big sheet. 

Usually, you peel the thin plastic coating off of each side before painting, and DO NOT use regular spray paint on it by itself! This will eat the foam because of the acetone in the paint propellant. Use either the Krylon H2O type spray paint, which is latex-based, or paint a latex primer or paint on it before spraying on regular spray paint.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have the same problem getting the larger sized sheets in my compact car. I usually bring a utility knife with me so I can cut the foam to fit in my car. You don't have to cut all the way through it. Score it deep enough and you can snap it in half along the score line. Just make sure you don't cut the pieces too small for your project.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our HD sells half sheets (4'x4') of the 2" thick foam. Obviously more economical to buy the whole sheet but for a smaller project these are great.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I bought 2 sheets yesterday and forgot to bring my utility knife to cut them down to fit in the car. I just asked at checkout and they found an employee with a knife to cut them for me, no problem.

p.s. completely jealous of the 2" foam, all we have here is 3/4, hence my need to by two sheets so I can stick them together.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

HalloweenZombie said:


> I have the same problem getting the larger sized sheets in my compact car. I usually bring a utility knife with me so I can cut the foam to fit in my car. You don't have to cut all the way through it. Score it deep enough and you can snap it in half along the score line. Just make sure you don't cut the pieces too small for your project.


Plse define larger sheets.

We only have 2x8 sizes in anywhere near us.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

eanderso13 said:


> Sometimes they sell smaller sheets of it, but only in thinner material. If you want any thicker than a half inch or so, I think you have to get a big sheet.
> 
> Usually, you peel the thin plastic coating off of each side before painting, and DO NOT use regular spray paint on it by itself! This will eat the foam because of the acetone in the paint propellant. Use either the Krylon H2O type spray paint, which is latex-based, or paint a latex primer or paint on it before spraying on regular spray paint.


Thanks so much for the painting info., I had no idea!:jol:


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

HZ hit it on the head.. it will take 2 seconds to snap it in the parking lot. Remember pink and blue foam are toxic when heated. Thats what happened to all these haunters:zombie::zombie::zombie::googly::googly:


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> I have the same problem getting the larger sized sheets in my compact car. I usually bring a utility knife with me so I can cut the foam to fit in my car. You don't have to cut all the way through it. Score it deep enough and you can snap it in half along the score line. Just make sure you don't cut the pieces too small for your project.


I guess I can do that also. Another question, I thought you had to cut this stuff with some sort of electric cutter? I have heard people mention the electric turkey carvers. Can you get a good precise design cut with a utility knife when you cut tombstones?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Its easier to cut with a hot wire but you can cut it with a blade.You can get foam board cutters at most hobby shops or a nice but expensive set online http://www.aboyd.com/products.asp?dept=399
People also take the old solder irons that have the two feeds coming out the front and take the tip off, bend a wire into the shape they want to cut with and put it where the solder tip goes.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I have seen them use the carving knife on cooking shows when making an armatures. If you do it that way you will need to probably sand it. I used to teach art and I just had the kids use blades and files.... it took a long time that way. Go http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Tombstones


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I'll have to take a look at Michael's. Thanks for the info. and the link.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Also remember that you can stencil design into the foam and shoot it with regular spray paint... it will eat the design into the foam. Make sure to cover the areas you want to stay normal with a latex paint.
You can texture by heating the surface with a small torch (walmart)


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I guess I am lucky. The local HD has no problem cutting the foam sheets (4X8) down for me with the set up they use for other sheet goods. A electric carving knife works great although a bit slow. Sabre saws do well too and the thinner blade makes carving details easier.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

You are lucky Bone Dancer! My local HD has terrible customer service, you have to search and search to find someone to help you. Then when you find the right person, they run away, or you have 5 other people ahead of you waiting for that one guy. When they first opened they were all over you as soon as you walked in the door, now they are like phantoms!


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

ive never heard of the electric turkey knife I know alot of people use it for foam. Like the kind stuffed in couch cushions people use that in custom interior places etc

You can cut the pink (extruded foam) with almost anything i like to use a jigsaw, plus we have straight edge blades just like a knife good for cutting foam or rubber
even a kitchen, yellow exacto's etc

once i had to make a sledgehammer head out of bead foam and its hard cutting w/ out it falling apart, i strung a piece of mig welding wire on two screwdrivers heated it with a torch and cut with that. Good cuts but time consuming with constant re-heating

- Aaron


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

All man, i have a funny story about that. A few years ago i saw the idea of making tombstones out of the foam on tv, think it was HGTV. So i go to hd to get some. And all they had were the huge sheets, like you guys said. So we ask if it can be cut. Now right by the foam is one of those huge electric saws for cutting wood. I swear it takes like forever(not sure the exact time) for this dude to decide if he can cut it with that or not. Hes asking all these other guys if its ok or what. It was crazy. Finally he gets the ok, and the thing cuts it no problem(duh). It seemed pretty insane for just cutting some pink foam, seems like no big issue.
Just thought id share.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Electric carving knives are for cutting upholstery foam, like sofa cushions.

Hot wire cutters, soldering irons, xactos, and razor knives are best with pink/blue foams


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> ...You can texture by heating the surface with a small torch (walmart)


Heat gun works well too. I like to lay it flat pour a little water on it and then start to heat the water with the heat gun. as it starts texturing the foam lift the foam so the water starts to run down and continue heating. Makes for a very cool effect for tombstones/pillars.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I once used an electric carving knife on some foam and totally boogered up the knife. It won't work now. Mrs. dubbya was none too pleased! I like the heat gun. There's a thread on another forum where a guy used the round wire wheels you attach to a power drill and he got some awesome effects that look exactly like stone.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I actually use a Table saw to get nice straight edges. My dad is the one who tried it 1st.

Eventually it will Gum up the blade. You can clean the blade with blade cleaner when it get real bad.

But it is a nice way to cut it.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Geee guys, guess I am lucky that my electric carving knife works for me for cutting foam board. I use both the pink and the white beaded foam. The white is generally cheaper and has worked well for tombstones. If you want smaller detail then the pink foam is better. The only down side with the white beaded foam is that my shop looks like it snowed when i get done cutting. I have had bead foam tombstone out all winter long with no problems and I live in Michigan. It works for me and thats all need.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

I know I have seen the pink in my HD...but I have never really looked at the price....how much do you guys pay for it??


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

pixiescandles said:


> I know I have seen the pink in my HD...but I have never really looked at the price....how much do you guys pay for it??


Last time I paid about $18.00 for a 4x8 sheet of the 2 inch stuff.


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Last time I paid about $18.00 for a 4x8 sheet of the 2 inch stuff.


Thanks! not bad at all.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Or you can be like me and just dumpster dive at construction sites for it (ask first so no-one beats you with a 2X4). It can be a little beat up sometimes, but that adds to the tombstones character.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I like to use a hacksaw blade to cut my foam, just wrap one end with duct tape to make a handle. You can get some really fine scrolls done this way and any marks left by the blade can be sanded out with a drywall sanding block. cheap cheap!


----------

